# Puppy nipping and jumping



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there,

In need of some help please! We have a 14 week old Vizsla pup who has very recently started jumping up and trying to nip people. He will not do it to myself or my partner but constantly tries constantly with our 9 year old and i just had a call to say he had jumped up and nipped a little girl on the bum!

Any contact he makes with us when he jumps up he is ignored or placed back on four paws. Any biting he is corrected.

Any idea why he thinks its ok with smaller people?


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Our pup is only 10 weeks old, and she does this. We have found that using a small water bottle and squirting her with it a couple times in the face when she jumps up has helped tremendously! 

We use the water bottle for anytime she jumps up on something we dont want her to, or if she chews something we dont want her to, and then we give her something she is allowed to. Hope this helps alittle.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I would have thought that your pup thinks that you and your partner are the 'alphas' or in charge or whatever you want to call it, and so doesn't try it on with you. But he prob thinks that little people arent in charge or 'above' him in the pack order so nips them as he sees them more as playmates?!

Maybe you could try getting your 9 year old to be the one to say 'no' or put him out of the room?


----------



## smokeeater341 (Apr 11, 2013)

janz99 said:


> Our pup is only 10 weeks old, and she does this. We have found that using a small water bottle and squirting her with it a couple times in the face when she jumps up has helped tremendously!
> 
> We use the water bottle for anytime she jumps up on something we dont want her to, or if she chews something we dont want her to, and then we give her something she is allowed to. Hope this helps alittle.


Our pup loves the refreshing spray from the spray bottle! :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D don't you just love them.... No macho moves necessary, just play. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,8265.msg63361.html#msg63361


----------

